# Web hosting + polls



## ankushkool (May 6, 2008)

I need 2 suggestions 4m u guys...
1) a good free web hosting (if possible add free ) and
2) a website 4 online poll, with an option 4 user 2 give his name or leave a comment 

Thanx in advance


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 7, 2008)

are you interested in post to host type hosting.,


----------



## ankushkool (May 7, 2008)

^^ no, just wanna host my site n 4get bout it...


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 7, 2008)

ankushkool said:


> ^^ no, just wanna host my site n 4get bout it...


you can try 110mb.com ..it is really good. But you they dont offer fantastico, and SMTP is off.


----------



## ankushkool (May 7, 2008)

^^ whats fantastico and SMTP... sorry dont know much


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 7, 2008)

try x10hosting.com
i am currently using it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2008)

Web hosting:

*www.5gbfree.com/

Online Polls:

*www.polldaddy.com/


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 8, 2008)

ankushkool said:


> ^^ whats fantastico and SMTP... sorry dont know much


Fantastico lets you install many scripts including wordpress by just few clicks.  ..and SMTP is used to send mail.


----------



## ankushkool (May 8, 2008)

^^ i dont think will need these features 

thanks all  will try out de suggested sites


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 8, 2008)

de www.x10hosting.com is not workin???


----------



## nvidia (Jun 8, 2008)

x10hosting is good, but there will be some or the other problem with MySQL every now and then in ad-free hosting. I dont know if this happens to everyone.


----------



## shikhaonline (Jun 9, 2008)

Why go for free hosting when you can get good reliable paid hosting for as low as $1/mo 

This is what happens with free hosting companies.
someone mentioned above *www.5gbfree.com and this is what I am getting on their homepage

*Fatal error: Failed to connect to the DB server in /var/wkscript/db.php on line 28*

Would you like to host with such hosting companies?


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ i know... but free is free 
i think 110mb.com is good enough, still any more suggestions?


----------



## acesuresh (Jun 17, 2008)

I want to host my Co's website, i need all the information in doing that. I'm pretty much new to this, i do have a vague idea on hosting but i will leave to experts here to let me the head and tail of web hosting.

Thank You Guys,


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 17, 2008)

acesuresh said:


> I want to host my Co's website, i need all the information in doing that. I'm pretty much new to this, i do have a vague idea on hosting but i will leave to experts here to let me the head and tail of web hosting.
> 
> Thank You Guys,


For a college website, you must go for a paid hosting. You can start with small plans like 100 MB (will cost around Rs. 300/-)..and a domain name (Around Rs. 300/- Rs. 400/-)

Rest your host should guide you. Let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 17, 2008)

^By 'Co' he meant company I think...


----------



## acesuresh (Jun 17, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> For a college website, you must go for a paid hosting. You can start with small plans like 100 MB (will cost around Rs. 300/-)..and a domain name (Around Rs. 300/- Rs. 400/-)
> 
> Rest your host should guide you. Let me know if you have more questions.



Ravi,

I'm looking forward to host my company's website. I'm quite new to this hosting service, can you please guide me more clearly as what should i look for before i go forward for hosting service.

Regards,
Suresh



rohan_shenoy said:


> ^By 'Co' he meant company I think...



Rohan,

Thanks a lot for that, yes it is for my company.

I'm new to this hosting service, keeping in mind your expertise in this i request you to guide me in getting a good hosting service catered for me.

Regards,
Suresh


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 22, 2008)

what is this "trap 17" "post to host" all about??


----------



## ahref (Jun 22, 2008)

post to host means you need to post in forum of web hosting company to make active your free hosting account.


----------

